# Royal Canin vs. Blue buffalo?



## GSDmax

Any thoughts on which food is better for my GSD pup? Royal Canin vs. Blue Buffalo? Any help would be awesome! Thanks in advance


----------



## GsdLoverr729

My vote is Blue Buffalo. I would never feed Royal Canin. Ever. I'm too anal about what goes into my dog.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

If those were the only two choices I'd, begrudgingly, go with Blue Buffalo. Royal Canin does quite a bit of research into canine nutrition, but their food is packed with cheap fillers.

Really comes down to what your dog does best on though. If you have to pick between those two, try the one that looks better to you, then if that doesn't work for your dog try the other.


----------



## GSD13

Ken, why would you choose blue buffalo "begrudgingly"? From all that i've read it's topnotch. Royal canin on the otherhand is in the same class as biljac & beneful.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Some dogs simply get really soft stool on BB, so that may have something to do with it.

OP- I would also recommend Taste of the Wild, Solid Gold, Fromm, Kirkland, or Innova. All are very good foods with good ingredients. Out of these though, just make sure your pup does well on them.


----------



## farnln

*4 Month old pup here and we are using BB Freedom Puppy*

It is the grain free one. My dog likes it and has done really well on it. Firm stool, shiny coat.


----------



## Del's Mom

My guy is now a year old. I started him out on BB but his stools remained soft as he aged. I then tried Nature's Remedy, still soft. I then tried RC for GSD and he did well on it, stools weren't soft. But it is so expensive, I decided that I would go raw and spend less. Now his stools are exactly as they should be.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

I would choose Blue Buffalo begrudgingly because I don't care for the company. They wont disclose who manufactures their foods, who their ingredients are sources from, and won't disclose some nutritional details about their foods.


----------



## nitemares

RC is famous for allergies, lots of fillers. don't know about BB as I switched to raw soon after I got him due to itching from RC.


----------



## TommyB681

I feed BB. Penny loves it her stool is firm, good coat and great energy level


----------



## jbford

We are using TOTW even though they have had some recalls. Our girl loves it. TSC has good product turnover on it so we know (hope) it will not be old, and it is always available even in our small town. Her skin troubles disappeared when we went to TOTW.

We definitely have to measure the food as she would try to eat a whole bag of the stuff.


----------



## Shaolin

We switched from Kibbles and Bits to Royal Canin about eight months ago. Finn went through a bad stretch of severe diarrhea, vomiting, and abhorent belching/flatulence on it. His belly also felt rock hard. We switched to BB Wilderness Formula on the advice of our vet and breeder. Stools have been normal, skin and coat are beautiful, and he has what seems like more energy.

The only downside of BB is that it's very expensive; 52.34$ after taxes at PetCo for a 24lb bag (largest size you can buy). We end up buying a 24lb bag and one 11lb bag (32.91$) for the month. You also can't find it (that I've seen) outside of big box pet stores like PetCo and PetSmart. 

IMO, my opinion is Blue Buffalo.


----------



## supakamario

i went from happy dog (breeder had them on it) then rc 9they where fine, ingredient wise bb is better, they on it now and love it, i also am able to feed them much less


----------



## skew12

BB has worked very well for my lab.


----------



## (Jimmy)

I was feeding my new boy Blue Buffalo just because that is what the litter was being fed prior to bringing the lil feller into my pack.

He has had nothing but pudding textured stools for the three weeks that I've had him. I'm changing him over to Royal Canin Puppy formula and , then, eventually over to the adult. I may move him to the adult early. I don't know yet. I fed my previous German Shepherd Royal Canin for the 11 years that I had him and he did just fine on it. I don't like the by-products and grain in the Royal Canin, though. And I'm not entirely certain that the grains that are used are non-gmo. I may even try Honest Kitchen out. just because I know that their products or non-gmo. Will see...

The Blue Buffalo may very well be a good food choice but it isn't good for _my_ pup.


----------



## zudnic

The breeder was feeding RC puppy. I've continued it for the past week. Wasn't happy with his soft stool. If I was going to feed kibble it would be BB. I have a commercial raw dog food company sort of local to me. I've decided to feed that. Since switching his stools have become somewhat firmer in the 3days since feeding it. It now contains poop looking poop. Its $89 for 30lbs of the beef blend, not too much more then RC in Canada.


----------

